
Today’s Most Valuable Tech Companies Are Time Machines - yarapavan
https://medium.com/s/no-mercy-no-malice/time-machines-species-failure-8d059c438065
======
yarapavan
Any company that creates more than $10 billion in shareholder value does one
of two things: extend time (more time, saving time) or enhance time.

